# What is Kenpo?



## Sandor (May 27, 2002)

Ok folks, this ones is aimed at the instructors and assistant instructors in the group. All are welcome to reply, so if you have an answer but aren't an instructor, no worries, chime in. 

Scenario;
New person walks into your school, wants some info on classes, rates, yada yada and then lays out the bomb question; What is Kenpo?

In as easy to understand terms as possible, describe 'Kenpo' to someone who has no clue what differences there are in various martial arts. Be mindful that too much info or too little info can be a bad thing.

I am interested in hearing how much detail _you_  elect to give to the uninitiated while trying to describe our art. Do you try to lay out the history of everything martial arts? Do you explain who is SGM Parker? Do you rattle off a canned response? Do you provide them with some slick marketing material that goes into greater detail than a quick conversation can/should convey? 

All right, have at it!
:asian: 
Peace in pieces,
Sandor










ps. think about your response before reading through the ones posted below(if there are any....)


----------



## Rainman (May 28, 2002)

American Kenpo is the first self defense  system developed in the continental United States.  It's movements and counterpart word descriptions are based on practical, logical thinking.  Here is a release of liability form please sign and date it upon your return for our beginners class at 600pm.   Wear sweats a cup and mouthpiece for safety.   If we are teaching what you have an interest in please ask about enrollment after class.   We have day jobs though and are pretty relaxed about what we do depending on the prospetive students attitude.   

I am also looking at a more commercial venture either far away from here or maybe even just a few towns over from my teacher.

I would also like to hear from studio owners... my particular approach may not do so well commercially.  Equation formula suggestions?

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 28, 2002)

After 28 years of teaching...... that question has came up over and over.......... and I respond to it this way.....

Their are many different Martial Arts today.  Our system - Kenpo-  was developed by the Late Ed Parker who instead of following the traditional "pass on"  of an ancient art..... applied "Logic" to what we do and developed a True American System that stresses a pragmatic approach to Self Defense vs. Traditional Movements that like old medicines that once worked well may have become outdated with time.  Kenpo is the most realistic and organized system of the martial Arts today.. then I say. (of course I'm partial to what we do) but you wouldn't expect less lol.  (They also hear and feel the intensity, passion and sincerity in my voice)!   

But rather than talk about my system and what it entails....... let me offer you an introductory series of 3 classes for $19.95 and let you "FEEL" and participate in the class for yourself and see if this is something you would like to pursue.   Would tomorrow at 6:30 pm be good or Thursday at 7:00 pm?

works every time.....
:asian:


----------



## Rainman (May 28, 2002)

I remeber that kind of stuff now.  Thanks for the reminder.  

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 28, 2002)

Everybody is going to tell you that their studio or system is the best.......... so for an prospect .... let him "feel" the difference get him in and allow him the opportunity to see some of your students...... (they are my best sales people) in form, manners and friendliness,  then they want to become a member of the team.  I allows you the opportunity to spend more time with them.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 28, 2002)

You can teach a parrot to talk, by repeating words or short 
phrases over and over.  But you can never teach it to speak!

My journey right now is at "parrot mode".  I can squawk back 
what I've been told, but I can't really TELL someone.  

That being said, in my short time training I've been asked this
question quite a few times.  I'm so jazzed about it, that I can't
NOT talk about it to anyone who'll listen!  So what I say is
something along the lines of:

Bruce Lee once said that 90% of martial arts in asia are b.s.,
as opposed to 100% b.s. in the west.  He wasn't the only one
to have this opinion.  Ed Parker was one who quickly realized that
Asian and Hawain aspect of honor and integrity are different in
the U.S., so he created a system that fit the times, and style of
thugs in the street who'll fight you for the dumbest reasons there
are, and use anything in their arsenal to do it.  It's been designed
for street defense.  I personally am having the time of my life 
doing it and "they" say that it can be customed to fit anyone's
physical limitations, so even man with a peg leg can learn it.
My school has a free week .. if you just try it for a day, you'll sit
there and feel the power and impact of the stuff you learn, so you
just KNOW it will work.  It's great exercise, and it pleases the
typical abundance of testosterone in the average male.

-------

Probably not the greatest answer to the question, but not bad
for a parrot, huh?


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2002)

My answer is "Kenpo is the literature of motion.  First I am going to teach you to read, and then I am going to teach you to write.  Feel free to join in for a few days and see if it is something you might be interested in."


----------



## Sandor (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *After 28 years of teaching...... that question has came up over and over.......... and I respond to it this way.....
> 
> ...



Nice work Mr. C. :asian:

I posted the question looking for just that answer. As a professional, the answer is usually coupled with a bit of redirection to a better example of the answer (ie a few classes beacuse as we all know 'to feel is to believe...') People want to know 'what is kenpo' when they ask but when they have no clue to truly make an informed decision a consice answer and an intro class is just what the doctor ordered  

The other night I was watching a new staff member go through the paces with a walk-in info. Admittedly, I stacked the deck by having a friend come in to ask for the info. The new staff member was doing fine until they where hit with the 'What is Kenpo?' question at which point  everything went south. (the friend who came in is an accomplished salesman who is nice enough to consult with me on business related things like this and a black belt in another art). 

I watched the new staff member crumble. First they went the historical route, then the philosophical route and then the self defense route. What should have been an easy question that is a very common one to be asked turned into the walk off of the potential 'student' with way too much info.

Anyways... a good thing to arm your staff members with is answers to the most common questions they will get and explain how to use the question to provide a satisfying answer and a method to redirect the conversation towards the end goal of enrolling the new person in an intro course.

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Michael Billings (May 28, 2002)

My general speil is:

     Kenpo is a system that is heavily focused on SELF-DEFENSE.  It combines linear with circular movements into a multiple strike system focused on making an attacker GO AWAY, or allowing you the opportunity to escape.  Kenpo is very logical and well laid out(systematized), which uses everyday English to convey the principles and concepts we apply to movement.  This movement often translates from our everyday world, into NATURAL WEAPONS we use in combinations when dealing with one or more attackers.  An example of this may be a heel palm strike is you waving or hailing a cab, a knee could be you climbing stairs, or an outward elbow is you pulling a rope, and the rope breaks, etc.

     Having done several other Martial Arts in my career, including Tae-Kwon-Do, a kicking art, and Shotokan, a Japanese single strike focused art, I found that the amount of material available to me, the use of the entire body as a weapon, not just the feet or hands, and the idea of always having a follow up or multiple strikes is why I have been doing Kenpo for 23 years.  Ed Parker opened the 1st commercial Karate school in the United States in the early 1950's.  He was in the Pink Panther movies and choreographed THE PERFECT WEAPON, which gives you a good idea of what Kenpo looks like if you have never seen it before.

     Come on in, the first group class is free.  I have private lessons, three 30 minute ones for $30, or three semi-privates for $20 apiece if you bring a friend.  Remember, I am a private club and accept only 30 - 35 students, so classes generally are smaller than commercial schools, they last longer (1-1/2 hours) and you probably will receive more instructor attention due to this.  Will Tuesday at 6:30 be a good night for you to try out a class?

:boing2:
Was this what you were looking for?  It varies as I get a lot of students with previous training.  We often discuss Kenpo in much greater detail.  I usually emphasize the multiple strike and multiple attackers, especially when dealing with BJJ guys looking for a striking system.  Also tend to stress knees, elbows, and multiple uses for each movement, ie release moves for a wrist grab (inward elbow) as vs the strike with the same elbow.  Apparantly, some people don't think you can do more than one thing with one strike?????

If they are looking for exercise, I stress the calisthenics before class, active stretching, them semi-aerobic bag work or basics following that.  If they are looking for a more philisophical reason to be there, I discuss this a little more at length.  I may not be what they need and refer them elsewhere (not a good businessman, but I keep the doors open.)

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Nightingale (May 28, 2002)

when someone asks me about kenpo, I tell them it is a martial art that is heavily focused on street self defense, that Mr. Parker created an art that is ideal for the down and dirty world of street self defense, that its not meant as something to show off, its meant as something to save your life.  I tell them that I know firsthand that martial arts is not something you ever hope to use, but if you do need it, you're damn glad you know it.

I tell them that it is focused on adapting the style to the student. So what if you're old and can't kick very high? We teach you to kick out peoples knees and stomp on their feet.  If you're missing an arm, we'll teach you how to use the other one. Missing a foot? crutches and prosthetics are awesome weapons.  Not very strong? we'll teach you how to use your speed and knowledge to outsmart your opponents.  Big, strong, and slow? we'll teach you how to use that strength to the best advantage it will give you.

The adaptiveness of kenpo as a style is something I stress when trying to recruit women and children.  I tell them some changes I've made to some techniques to make them work better for a woman or a small man, and grab a student to illustrate the point with a simple punch.  In the first demonstration, I demonstrate how a block doesn't work very well for a woman because of the force required, then either show the technique with a parry instead of a block, or a block and an angle change to show how easy it is to adapt things.  I'll show a few techniques with takedowns to show how it isn't strength based, its technique based, and grab a willing student and show them how with a properly executed wrist lock, I can stand there and keep someone under control with very minimal effort.

Then (if my instructor isn't around and its my class) I'll offer to let them participate in my class, get them to sign a waver, and get them in class, and we'll spend a lot of time on basics, so the new people can learn them and everyone can always benefit from a good, solid basics review, or I'll offer them a free private lesson after my class, If my instructor is there, after I talk to them, I'll send them back into his office, because he's a way better salesperson than I am.

I think the best way to tell someone about kenpo is to get them in the studio and show them about kenpo.  The first technique I always teach is obscure wing, because its one of the most common attacks on women, with a guy putting his arm around a girl and trying to drag her off somewhere, and guys will use the left hand shoulder grab to get someone to turn into a sucker punch or something like that. Obscure wing is very simple, and its very easy to see how effective it is, just by the location of the strikes...everyone's been hit in the stomache and gotten the wind knocked out of them, and everyone has either experienced or seen someone experience the pain of a "cup check" and getting hit in the chin just plain looks painful.


----------



## tonbo (May 28, 2002)

Kenpo is a percussion class where you use other people as the drums.   

When I have been asked that at our school, I tend to respond with a brief statement about Kenpo being a uniquely American martial art geared toward defense; an art that is largely tailored to the individual.  At that point, I ask my own question: "What are you looking to get out of the martial arts?".  That leads me to tailor my further response on Kenpo to the individual.  Are they interested in hearing about the history, or about the "whoop-a$$ nature" of the art, self-defense, or discipline?  Do they want a self-defense course, or are they looking to become a Shaolin monk?

Basically, I do this because I don't want to spend 20 minutes talking about Kenpo history and philosophy to someone who just wants an aerobic workout.  They will shut off in about 2 minutes and ignore most of what I say.  Instead, I will tell them, in as much depth as they want, about what interests them.  I can tie Kenpo in to most topics that people are interested in, thanks to the fact that Kenpo is so tailorable--people are often amazed at the fact that you don't need to be flexible, young, gifted, or any other "pre-requesite" to participate.

After that, I will encourage them to watch a few classes and see if they like what they see.  I will also encourage them to take our introductory offer, which is a free week of classes (2) and a uniform for $19.95.  They can also just take the free week with no uniform, if that suits their needs.  Both are no obligation.  We set a time and date, and get them rolling.  That is enough for most people.

I agree with most people that you *have* to get the questioner into the school to test drive the art.  If they don't *feel* it, then no amount of talk will convince them.  Also, if you are the one who is scheduling the intros or doing them, you gotta, gotta, GOTTA have the love for the art.  If you don't, and you are doing instruction just as a job, it will show.  Demonstrating love for what you do will both show AND tell... 

Now, if someone just asks me outside of class......well.....hehe....THEN I can talk their ear off, and it usually involves demonstrating a couple of techniques...."Oh, ok....for example.....here....grab my wrist...."

OR you could just point people to the "Infinite Insights" series and have 'em read those...... 

Peace--


----------



## Kenpolane (May 28, 2002)

Controlled Rage In Motion

 Scientific Dirty Fighting

 Pragmatic Self-Defense

 Cool Stances When Your Finished


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *Kenpo is very logical and well laid out(systematized), which uses everyday English to convey the principles and concepts we apply to movement.  *




As an aside, I know that kenpo practitioners often emphasize that kenpo uses everyday English terms rather than Oriental language. What then is the rationale for the name of the art itself not being in English?


----------



## Nightingale (May 28, 2002)

dunno...but my rationale for it would be that "Fist Law" sounds kind of vigilante.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 28, 2002)

English just can't cut it all the time and it does have it's original roots in Chinese so why not.


:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (May 29, 2002)

I just wanted to point out that English is already full of words from 'foreign' languages.  Our unknowing acceptance of 'foreign' words as 'English' words is common practice for most English -speaking North Americans.  

Why invent a new word when Kenpo already has  a  catchy-sounding name??  New words usually enter our language due to need,  and perhaps Mr. Parker did not see a 'need' to make up a more English sounding name for his Art.  'American Kenpo' seems mighty appropriate to me, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## tonbo (May 29, 2002)

Yes, the "American Kenpo" style developed by Mr. Parker is indeed American, and does use science pretty effectively.  However, I think that the name "Kenpo" was kept, in part, to pay homage to the style's roots.

Besides, you have to remember that, when Mr. Parker first brought out the style, people in America were just getting used to the martial arts *at all*.  When he opened his first studio, Mr. Parker had to put a sign out that said "Judo" so that people would understand what was going on there.  Only after "Karate" became a little better known was it widely used.

It should also be pointed out that "Karate" and "Kung Fu" have become quite generic terms in today's usage.  Once upon a time, "Zipper" was an actual product name.  Now, it is generic.  Same with "Karate".  Say you study "martial arts" to someone, and I will bet you they will either think "karate" or "kung fu" right off.  To say you study "Kenpo karate" narrows things down a bit to those who know, and "Ed Parker's American Kenpo (karate)" narrows it even further.  Now you know what style of karate AND what style of Kenpo.

I think it's just the way it should be.  Why fix it if it ain't broke?

Peace--


----------



## Sandor (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
Smack! Thwap! Kapooowie! arnisador changing subjects on us like that! Shame on you...hehe... 


ok, my understanding of the the use of the word 'Kenpo' is that it is in homage to the chinese origins of the arts (along with the reasoning of why you see the characters on the sides of the crest).  I am sure some of the historians in the group will provide a better answer so lets see what happens.

Now back to the topic!

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> 
> *
> 
> Smack! Thwap! Kapooowie! arnisador changing subjects on us like that! Shame on you...hehe...  *



It just hit me when I saw, once again, someone citing of the fact that English is the language of kenpo, unlike other arts, and that that's a selling point. I suppose I should have started a new thread!


----------



## Nightingale (May 29, 2002)

my reasoning is that I'm here to learn karate, not learn to speak korean (or japanese, or chinese, or whatever), and why make it that much harder...hard enough to learn to kick...harder still to learn to kick and count numbers in a foreign language at the same time...my brain isn't that good at multi-tasking.


----------



## Kirk (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *my reasoning is that I'm here to learn karate, not learn to speak korean (or japanese, or chinese, or whatever), and why make it that much harder...hard enough to learn to kick...harder still to learn to kick and count numbers in a foreign language at the same time...my brain isn't that good at multi-tasking. *



If you're learning a style of that country, then learning the 
terms used for techniques, stances, etc. would be a good 
thing.   That way you can still learn from the high high ranked
from other countries.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 29, 2002)

The only problem I have with learning the language is when they use it to explain things to people that don't know the language.

Most don't have a clue what they are saying, so it goes in one ear and out the other.  I'd like to learn Japanese or Korean, but I wouldn't use it to describe how to start a car to someone learning how to drive.


:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




you may know what the kicks and stuff are called, but would you really speak japanese or whatever well enough to communicate with someone from another country who was trying to critique you in his or her native tongue? probably not.  You may know what the move is called, but if they're trying to explain anything remotely complicated, you'd need to bring in an interpreter anyway.


----------



## Kirk (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *you may know what the kicks and stuff are called, but would you really speak japanese or whatever well enough to communicate with someone from another country who was trying to critique you in his or her native tongue? probably not.  You may know what the move is called, but if they're trying to explain anything remotely complicated, you'd need to bring in an interpreter anyway. *



I agree ... I didn't mean strong instruction, but I meant working
out.  Say going through basics or techniques en masse.  I have
a friend who's a kendo student, and he worked out at the
imperial dojo with hundreds of japanese students.  That'd be a
major thrill for me, if I were studying that style.


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 29, 2002)

Kenpo should be different for each individual.  We tailor it to the needs of the individual.  Kenpo is the ability to respond to whatever the situation may be.


----------



## Kirk (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *Kenpo should be different for each individual.  We tailor it to the needs of the individual.  Kenpo is the ability to respond to whatever the situation may be. *



But do you agree to  those in the Parker lineage putting the
"traditions" back in?  Like the Tracy's being called "sifu" and 
what not?


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 29, 2002)

There are some traditions that should be kept, bowing, salutation, respect, we have titles in American Kenpo for a reason, the Tracy's are doing to try and give themselves more legitimacy.


----------



## Nightingale (May 30, 2002)

I don't call my instructor sensei or sifu. I would feel really weird doing so.  If I address him, its Mr., and if I'm responding to him, its "yes, sir."  Should a guest instructor come in to teach me something, I address him or her how they feel comfortable, and take my clues from what the other students call him or her.  I've seen people go by "Sifu Joe" or whatever... I had to ask what a See-food was, and even after I found out that it was Sifu, not See-Food, I felt really weird using his first name after his title, because I'd had ten years of training telling me that was a major no-no.

I like bowing at the studio door, because it gives a little bit of formality to training. When I bow to the school, I'm saying "okay. I'm leaving all the problems and issues at the door. I'm here to train now. no distractions."


----------



## tonbo (May 30, 2002)

I think you essentially need to go with the conventions of both the school and the style you train in.

I trained in iaido for a couple of years with a western zen monk (non-asian).  We always referred to him as "Sensei", mainly due to the tradition of the art, and also it's historical origin (Japanese).  

My wife trains in Tai Chi, and refers to her instructor as "Sifu" sometimes, but is not bound to do so.  When working one on one with him or discussing him in conversation with her peers, she refers to him as "Mr."; however, when on a more formal basis, she uses the "Sifu" title.  He prefers the "Mr.", but is also very traditional.

At my school, we refer to all instructors as "Mr.", "Mrs.", or "Ms.", depending on their situation.  We have never used "Sensei", and I think it would be fairly strange.  

I don't see Kenpo as requiring any titles like "Sensei".  I have seen the advanced titles ("Professor", etc.), and I think those can be used if the school chooses.  Heck, ANY title CAN be used if the school chooses.  However, if a school or head instructor chooses to use titles, it should make sense and pay homage to the lineage of the style.  Why call an Okinawan style head instructor "Sifu" or "Guro"?  Makes no sense, and is just plain goofy.

Different schools of Kenpo will have differing ideas on the whole title thing.  The problem is, how far back do you choose to trace the lineage?  Would you use "Sensei", since the Japanese lineage is more recent, or "Sifu", since the "original" origin goes back to the Shaolin Temple?

My two cents says keep it simple:  "Mr.", "Mrs.", "Ms.".  After all, if it is "American" Kenpo......well, you know....

Peace--


----------



## Rainman (May 31, 2002)

0000000 sandor where have be-en? :redeme: 

sorry

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

Then we should be going by the example that the Founder of the System started.  You can find the outline of the rules in Infinite Insights, Book I, chapters 9 & 10, pages 89-100. 

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 31, 2002)

hmmmm....don't suppose you can enlighten those of us whose so--called-friends have borrowed said book and haven't given it back yet?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

Tell them to bring back your book or the Goldendragon Bamboo shoot under the finger nails mafia will be a calliing!!

:rofl:


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 1, 2002)

It will be nice when "American Kenpo" becomes the "Kleenex" of American Martial Arts.



> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *Yes, the "American Kenpo" style developed by Mr. Parker is indeed American, and does use science pretty effectively.  However, I think that the name "Kenpo" was kept, in part, to pay homage to the style's roots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.Jackson _
> *It will be nice when "American Kenpo" becomes the "Kleenex" of American Martial Arts.
> *



I think it already is really.  After all the main thing is that people now are realizing that Kenpo is the SYSTEM in which the individuals can develop their individual STYLES of.

Many individual styles out there (noses) but really one System or one box of tissue (Kleenex)!

:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 10, 2002)

Kenpo a multi-faceted art divided into forms,pre-arranged dance like manuevers, self defense and sparring. Which one of these facets interests you?....Dah, duh dah, duh dah...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 11, 2002)

Wanna dance?

:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Wanna dance?
> 
> :asian: *



Only if I get to lead...:rofl: 

Whatch out for my big feet though.....(size 16's you know)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 11, 2002)

I'll just ride those babies......:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 12, 2002)

:rofl: This I wanna see!


----------

